# Accucraft T1



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of the Accucraft T1, but check this out: 

https://sites.google.com/site/prrt1steamlocomotivetrust/home


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

welll...im very skeptical..
but! new steam locomotives are being built from scratch!
The T1 website mentions the Tornado in England:

The A1 Steam Locomotive Trust 

The "Leviathan" and the "York" are the USA's newest steam locomotives:

Kloke Locomotive Works 

So it *can* be done..the only thing standing in the way is money..lots of money.
For years, I was one of those people who firmly believed "a UP Big Boy will never steam again"..I was wrong about that! 

It would help if the T1 project webpage would list how much money they have raised so far..
people might be more likely to donate if they can see its actually moving forward..
(of course, it might *not* be moving forward at all!  but it would be useful if we could know that, one way or the other..)

Scot


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The complexity of the locomotive and the art deco body work will probably doom the project. The cost comparison to the Class A1 is too basic thus the cost will be much higher than $10 million. The successful operation of this locomotive required people that were very familiar with and experience on the T1 as to the operational character of its motive power. That said...would be willing to support it if the we know who and how,it can be shown within a set price, a commitment of skilled shops(having no information specific to who is behind the "non-profit organization" prohibiting contributions). 

Lastly, one of the goals-then is there is a place to run it ?: "the goal is to provide mainline excursion service, and to set the World Speed Record for a steam locomotive," will never happen as all main lines are restricted speeds (except for high speed commuter lines), thus no world speed record. 

BTW- why post information within entitled thread "Accucraft T1?"


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree with Scotty and Charles. This is the USA, not the UK. The passion for vintage steam in the US is not entrenched in the public's minds as it is in the UK. This project will cost many millions and 

the sponsors will probably have a hard time raising the money to even get started. I would love to see this done, but I probably won't be on this earth if it is ever finished.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OH **** YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this comes to some fruition, with the 4014 project it may reinvigorate interest in steam in the US

BTW that link is incorrect, wierdly the most modern steam locos in the US today are the Leviathan and the York, which were scratch built just like this would be. 

I want this to happen strickly so we can settle once and for all what was the fastest loco ever, many including myself hold it was the T1 which could routinely reach 130 MPH


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Tornado is a much smaller, less complicated locomotive than a T1 but it still took 20 years to build, in a country with more rabid enthusiasts per square mile than anywhere on earth. A T1 is not a practical engine to recreate and there is not the fanbase to do it, sadly, nor are the numbers of people there to pay big money to ride behind it. A T1 would cost hundreds of thousands of dollars per year just to maintain. The Brits built Tornado by having thousands of people pledging X amount of pounds per month year after year and it's still not paid for. Would I like to see a working T1?........damn right!! Is it going to happen in my lifetime (I'm 66)?.........No way! 
A brave and delightful plan but as far as I'm concerned talk is the cheapest part.......aintgoingtohappen.com 

David M-K 
Ottawa


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

IF one wants to build a locomotive from scratch I would think one would choose an engine that has a limited operating environment. The T1 was built for the "flatlands of Ohio and Indiana... Pittsburgh to Chicago. 

I would choose an engine like the NYC Hudson... extremely well know, NONE SAVED, and could be operated almost anywhere that the rail owners would permit it. 

Just my usual biased opinion.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Jim, The Hudson Revival Project has been around for a while now, though not heard from for two years and like the T1 project is a well intentioned naive dream. There are three things I'd like to see before I die, firstly I'd like to see World Peace in Our Time, secondly the second comming of Our Lord and thirdly a recreated working T1 or NYC Hudson........I reckon my best chance is one of the first two! 

David M-K


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GaugeOneLines on 19 Oct 2013 10:47 AM 
Jim, The Hudson Revival Project has been around for a while now, though not heard from for two years and like the T1 project is a well intentioned naive dream. There are three things I'd like to see before I die, firstly I'd like to see World Peace in Our Time, secondly the second comming of Our Lord and thirdly a recreated working T1 or NYC Hudson........I reckon my best chance is one of the first two! 

David M-K 
DMK

You certainly would live a charmed life... if in your life time those the 3 things occurred...a blessing upon you!

As per getting a locomotive operational (other than UP program) I would put my money (and have) on N & W J 611 getting back on the rails!

Support the J 611:

Fire Up 611


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 19 Oct 2013 11:58 AM 
Posted By GaugeOneLines on 19 Oct 2013 10:47 AM 
Jim, The Hudson Revival Project has been around for a while now, though not heard from for two years and like the T1 project is a well intentioned naive dream. There are three things I'd like to see before I die, firstly I'd like to see World Peace in Our Time, secondly the second comming of Our Lord and thirdly a recreated working T1 or NYC Hudson........I reckon my best chance is one of the first two! 

David M-K 
DMK

You certainly would live a charmed life... if in your life time those the 3 things occurred...a blessing upon you!

As per getting a locomotive operational (other than UP program) I would put my money (and have) on N & W J 611 getting back on the rails!

Support the J 611:

Fire Up 611 
That is a worthwhile cause and far more practical, but they still need $5m! Build a T1 for $10m on that basis? No way!
David M-K


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

A T1 would be impressive and the A1 Steam Trust has now launched its second new build project, a Gresley P2: 

http://www.p2steam.com/ 

Graham.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Oct 2013 10:23 AM 
IF one wants to build a locomotive from scratch I would think one would choose an engine that has a limited operating environment. The T1 was built for the "flatlands of Ohio and Indiana... Pittsburgh to Chicago. 

I would choose an engine like the NYC Hudson... extremely well know, NONE SAVED, and could be operated almost anywhere that the rail owners would permit it. 

Just my usual biased opinion. 



If you are going to do a Pennsy exotic I would vote for the Q2 rather than a T1. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...;FORM=IGRE


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

The Q2, YET another locomotive with very limited operating territory. Really cuts down on the owners ability to "go where the tickets are". The British prototypes can operate over a large portion of Network Rail [if allowed] without worrying about loading gauge and curvature restrictions. The same cannot be said of the Big Boy, Challenger, T1, and Q2. Locos like 844, 4449, 3751, 261, 611, 765, etc can operate in a lot of territory if BNSF / UP / NS / CSXT management permit it [a separate problem.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 21 Oct 2013 05:06 PM 
John 

The Q2, YET another locomotive with very limited operating territory. Really cuts down on the owners ability to "go where the tickets are". The British prototypes can operate over a large portion of Network Rail [if allowed] without worrying about loading gauge and curvature restrictions. The same cannot be said of the Big Boy, Challenger, T1, and Q2. Locos like 844, 4449, 3751, 261, 611, 765, etc can operate in a lot of territory if BNSF / UP / NS / CSXT management permit it [a separate problem. 

Of course Jim. Like I said....IF you are going to do a Pennsy exotic. Are there any Hudsons of any road preserved? How about a Niagara 4-8-4 or a Dreyfus Hudson(Accucraft again)? Santa Fe had some pretty Hudsons, did any survive? Personally, I am an SP fan even though I am into D&RG NG in live steam. But that's what Accucraft makes.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

No NYC Hudsons or Niagaras survived..
Two surviving NYC 4-8-2 Mohawks are the largest and most modern surviving NYC steam.

but lots of other 4-8-4 Northerns, from other railroads, survive,
and some Hudsons as well:

Surviving 4-6-4 Hudsons

(I dont really understand why they are listing "park locomotives" on that site..seems pointless to me..)
But among Full-size standard gauge hudsons, the survivors are below..number in parentheses is the number of surviving Hudsons from that railroad)

C&O (1)
Nickel Plate (1)
Grand Trunk (1)
NdeM (Mexico) (1)
Santa Fe (2)
CN (4)
CP (5)
CB&Q (Burlington Route) (5)

Scot


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

The P2 project now has its own promotional video! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wed_tAHB3IE 

Graham.


----------

